#ubuntu-budgie 2017-12-03
<mattis> It's possible to develop applets for the budgie panels, with example code for C/Vala/Python
<mattis> Is it possible to develop applets for the Raven sidebar in a similar manner?
<mattis> Or does this require recompiling all of Raven/etc
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-11-26
<fossfreedom> TheSilentLink, seem to remember that there is an option in gnome-tweaks (18.04) but I don't know if it works in budgie
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-11-28
<bashfulrobot> TheSilentLink: I just did this, just need a simple conf file. 1 sec. Let me see if I can find the article.
<bashfulrobot> TheSilentLink: I did the top of the two suggestions in this article. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1065542/how-to-disable-mouse-acceleration-on-ubuntu-18-04
<bashfulrobot> But might try the dconf method of option two.
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-11-29
<horseface> hi guys is there anyway that i can set commands to launch when i put my mouse in the top left corner using budgie de?
